# Another failed month on Clomid



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Well it looks like my 5th month of being on Clomid has not been successful....AF due tomorrow and the tell tale signs of spotting and pains have been with me for the last couple of days.  Stupidly did a first response test yesterday, and of course it was a BFN.

I'm not due to see my specialist until I've finished my last month (I've got 2 left - I was supposed to be on 6 months worth but I don't think he can add up because I got 4 months worth on the first prescription and then another 3 on the second)

As I'm not being monitored whilst on Clomid (other than 21 day blood tests on months 2 and 3 which showed I didn't OV in month 2 but I did in month 3) I'm seriously considering contacting the clinic on Monday to ask if I can have follicle tracking during my last 2 months.  How can they be sure the Clomid is working on the strength of one positive blood test?  My biggest worry is that I'll go back in April and they'll say there's nothing more can be done for me....I already know I don't qualify for IVF on the NHS because I've got 2 children to a previous relationship, even though DH has none of his own.

What do you all think I should do?  Do you think asking for follicle tracking is reasonable given my circumstances?

TIA

Loubie xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I would definately ask for tracking. I had my first tracking done this week and they found that not only did i not respond to 150mg but that i also have a cyst on my right ovary, you never know what's going on unless you have a scan. It'd probably put your mind at ease too. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Loubie,
I would definately ask for a tracking scan even if it just for your own peace of mind.  I am surprised they haven't hat is the point of making you go thru more cycles if you aren't on the right dosage.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Loubie

Sorry you got another BFN hun 

I reckon it would be a good idea to have the follicle tracking scan, along with progesterone blood test 7dpo.

Wishing you loads of luck  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi loubie 
please feel free to contact me so i can talk to you if you read the posting that ive left today you will realise that im in the same boat as u r clomid didnt work for me and i am now on tamoxafen and ive ovulated 4 months in a row now still not preg though .

email me on email address removed ~ please use IM system
or msn me on *as above
although this is johns address it is only me who uses it
please read my other post and make contact
steph


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi loubie it me again 
to find my posting go to main catagory then 
introductions and starting out 
and it is under subject  NEW GIRL .hope to be helpful
steph


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Loubie

I would def ask for tracking if you want it what can they say?

Binty


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone - a quick update....

I rang my specialist's secretary and explained my concerns to her. She seemed to think that having two day 21 blood tests done was sufficient to prove Clomid is working (even though one was negative) and said there wasn't any other monitoring on offer!

I asked her about follicle tracking and after umming and aahing for a while she said that they're possibly having an extra fertility clinic next week (they only have them once a month at our hospital) and if they do, she'll put my name down for it and get back to me 

So all in all I'm quite pleased with myself. I'm not sure what I'll do if she gets back to say I can't be seen next week....I'll cross that bridge when I come to it 

Loubie xx
CD2


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

just wanted to say that I was in same boat as you, got one positive 7DPO blood test and was assumed I O'd every month.  On my next 6 month cycles I expressed concerns to GP (no scans etc available at my hospital either) and she said she would happily do day 21s every month I take clomid rather than have my clinic do it then take so long to get back to you with results its too late to do anything re next cycle.

If tracking isnt available maybe speak to your GP and have them arrange the day 21s for you.  Apparently its very cheap so they dont consider it a problem and its peace of mind for you.

Hope that helps and good luck

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

I don't think that would be an option for me...I was desperate to know whether Clomid worked in the first month and as the hospital only do the 21 day blood test in months 2 and 3 I tried to book an appointment for a blood test in month one at my GPs but they refused on the basis that as I'm now under the specialist at the hospital, any blood tests have to be funded for and arranged by the hospital, not my GP!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

wow really?  how mean of them, my GP said it was the least she could do as she knows how stressful TTC is and anything that takes some pressure off or reduces stress is worth while.

Maybe keep on at the hospital then for day 21s, theres no real reason for them to refuse, your concerns are completely justified.

Best of luck to you, hopefully they will listen.  I got so frustrated with my consultant i burst into tears and they suddenly agreed to everything   my tears were sincere but it did help my case too!

hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks - I'll give that a go (crying at my next appointment )


----------

